# Kindle Touch Lighted Cover Questions



## GomerBoy (Dec 17, 2011)

Hello everyone. I am looking into buying the Amazon KT built-in light case. I currently have the Belkin Verve Folio Tab case, which I bought from Target. It does not protect my KT very well, so I would like something that protects it better and having a built-in light with me at all times sounds brilliant! The big thing that sticks out at me is the outrageous price...$60!?!  I have read many reviews and got mixed opinions...some like it and some don't. I have a couple questions that worry me the most about this case...

1. Is the light too bright? Does it shine in your eyes and distract you from reading? 

2. There is no way to keep the cover closed. Does it stay closed well? I am scared of the cover opening in my backpack and then the screen getting scratched.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I love the cover. I don't find the light to be to bright at all. I was also concerned because the case doesn't have anything to keep it closed. It stays closed with no problem at all.  I had heard that is scratches easily so I bought a very simple sleeve from Patricia here on the board very inexpensive but it gives me peace of mind when I'm traveling with it. Overall I give it a thumbs up.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I'd say the light lights up the screen more evenly than the K3 lighted cover, but I do see the source (bulb) of the light a little bit when reading. I might cut a small piece of black electrical tape to hide it - but the fact that I haven't done this yet must mean it isn't bothering me that much. 

I was slightly worried about no bungee cord to hold it closed. I think Amazon was just trying to be as slim and lightweight as possible. I don't think it will be a big deal, unless you toss it in a bag with keys or some such thing. I did discover that a Crown Royal fabric bag fits it nicely, when I want a little more protection.

In short, if you use a reading light a lot, I think the convenience is well worth the negatives.

A day or two ago there was a brief $10 off sale in the Amazon Daily Deals area. You could wait a little while and see if a similar sale comes along.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I just got this cover today. I got it on the $10 off sale. I must say I really like it. I love that the Kindle stays in it with nothing holding it in place. The light is very nice. Even across the page. I ordered the brown and love the color.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Love my cover.


----------



## GomerBoy (Dec 17, 2011)

Hoosiermama said:


> I just got this cover today. I got it on the $10 off sale. I must say I really like it. I love that the Kindle stays in it with nothing holding it in place. The light is very nice. Even across the page. I ordered the brown and love the color.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


What are you going to do with your other case that you have for your KT? Is the lighted cover enough to completely replace it?


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I'm normally a tightwad and I feel $60 is worth the price.  The case is like it was meant to be 'one' with the Kindle Touch.  I've never had a case for any of my Kindles that felt and looked so right.  The light perfectly lights the page.  When the light is not needed, you don't even realize it's part of the case.


----------



## GomerBoy (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for convincing me guys, I just bought one due to arrive on Wednesday!  I already took back the Belkin Verve Folio Tab case to Target and got all my money back...that feels SO great! Onto a newer and greater case!


----------



## toadhall (Nov 25, 2011)

Please post your impressions when you get the case, GomerBoy!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Hope you love your cover as much as I do GomerBoy!   I thought that $60 was a little pricey too, but it wasn't too bad considering that the set up for my old K2 (Oberon cover + Octovo light) cost me $105, plus shipping. 

The lighting is perfect to me & I don't have an issue with glare since I hold my Kindle upright when the light is on, rather than at an angle. I was so happy when I learned that the design of  light in this cover works identical to the Octovo light, which was the best light I had found for my K2. Having the light built in to the cover all nice & sleek is a dream! And it's is worth the price to me, just not to have to buy any more batteries!

The only negative aspects of the cover are that I wish the exterior were not so smooth & had some texture to it, it feels like it could easily slip out of my hands. I also wish it had a closure, plus a hand strap on the interior cover flap. I ended fixing those issues by up using a 1" wide elastic band to hold the cover closed. I wrap the elastic around the flap while reading and slip my hand under the elastic as a hand hold. An elastic hair band work out pretty well.


----------



## GomerBoy (Dec 17, 2011)

cagnes said:


> Hope you love your cover as much as I do GomerBoy!  I thought that $60 was a little pricey too, but it wasn't too bad considering that the set up for my old K2 (Oberon cover + Octovo light) cost me $105, plus shipping.
> 
> The lighting is perfect to me & I don't have an issue with glare since I hold my Kindle upright when the light is on, rather than at an angle. I was so happy when I learned that the design of light in this cover works identical to the Octovo light, which was the best light I had found for my K2. Having the light built in to the cover all nice & sleek is a dream! And it's is worth the price to me, just not to have to buy any more batteries!
> 
> The only negative aspects of the cover are that I wish the exterior were not so smooth & had some texture to it, it feels like it could easily slip out of my hands. I also wish it had a closure, plus a hand strap on the interior cover flap. I ended fixing those issues by up using a 1" wide elastic band to hold the cover closed. I wrap the elastic around the flap while reading and slip my hand under the elastic as a hand hold. An elastic hair band work out pretty well.


Wow I never thought about that! Great idea thanks!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

GomerBoy said:


> Thanks for convincing me guys, I just bought one due to arrive on Wednesday!  I already took back the Belkin Verve Folio Tab case to Target and got all my money back...that feels SO great! Onto a newer and greater case!


I had one of the Belkin covers too, and as much as I really liked that one....it doesn't even compare to how much I love the lighted covers! Hope you love yours when it arrives! It is pricey, but I think it's totally worth it.


----------



## GomerBoy (Dec 17, 2011)

KindleGirl said:


> I had one of the Belkin covers too, and as much as I really liked that one....it doesn't even compare to how much I love the lighted covers! Hope you love yours when it arrives! It is pricey, but I think it's totally worth it.


The problem I had with my Belkin case was that its was a little too small. The corners of my KT stuck out. It could just be me though because I tend to be a bit of a perfectionist!


----------



## GomerBoy (Dec 17, 2011)

I am totally surprised and happy...I got my lighted cover TODAY, A DAY EARLY!!!  I love it, everything about it is AMAZING! Well worth the 60 bucks in my opinion!  Thank you guys so much for convincing me, I am going to read so much more now! This light is PERFECT! 

One question though, how much faster does the KT's battery drain with the light turned on?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

GomerBoy said:


> I am totally surprised and happy...I got my lighted cover TODAY, A DAY EARLY!!!  I love it, everything about it is AMAZING! Well worth the 60 bucks in my opinion!  Thank you guys so much for convincing me, I am going to read so much more now! This light is PERFECT!
> 
> One question though, how much faster does the KT's battery drain with the light turned on?


I haven't noticed that it causing the Kindle battery to drain any faster with it on. I don't use the light all the time. Mostly at night.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I really like mine, too but I am disappointed in how easily the leather scratched. If you carry it in your purse, be sure to put it in a sleeve. Mine scratched after one day.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

